# Campsite in/near Louth



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I am looking for a campsite nearest to Louth town center as I want to go overnight on a saturday for a couple of beers but obviously can't drink/drive.

Can anyone tell me the nearest one please? Or can we stay overnight in the Car Park at Hubbards Hill? Is that allowed?

Thanks in advance.

Cheers
Karl


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

No one lives at or near Louth on here?

Karl


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I dunno about hubbards hills car park... you probebly can't park overnight at the cafe end, but the other end is like a lay by off the road, so that may be ok, but not the most secure place.

You want me to have a word with Louth ambulance station, see if you can stay on their car park overnight...?


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Snelly said:


> You want me to have a word with Louth ambulance station, see if you can stay on their car park overnight...?


As one of the partakers of the said beers, that may be a good idea, provided you make damn sure they work on silent departures.

Actually, you've given me an idea.

Dougie.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

How many of you are there?? One or twos ok, but it may be cheeky filling up the amb station car park with mh's :lol:


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Down to two now 

Karl


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I'll have words today


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I visit Louth regularly and it can be a pretty rough town at weekends and I would not recommend you leave a van unattended overnight in town. There are a couple of good CLs and I can recommend the one in South Cockrington which has toilet facilities, electrics and one hardstanding. The other is at South Elkington but I have not used this for some years.

For parking in town you can park motorhomes on the cattle market carpark except Thursdays when there is a cattle market. I haven't seen any no overnighting signs but bear in mind my comments above.

peedee


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

We have used both South Cockerington cl's that peedee mentions.

Unfortunately the one at >Monks Farm< has closed.

The other one at West view is still open afaik. I could enter it into the database unless you want to do it peedee?

The one at South Elkington is probably the closest, never stayed there but the cl itself is right beside the A157 so could be a bit noisy. Mind you, if you're off to Louth for a few beers that probably wouldn't bother you :wink:

I don't think theres anything closer than that.

pete


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Louth rough at the weekends? Wow!!! That is suprising. I used to live there until 87 and it was always such a nice town. Has it gone downhill that much?

Karl


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

gromett said:


> Louth rough at the weekends? Wow!!! That is suprising. I used to live there until 87 and it was always such a nice town. Has it gone downhill that much?


It's not rough - typically busy rural town, but no more problems than any other similar town. I think the comment was more about parking up overnight, which I wouldn't do in any such UK town, tbh.

Dougie.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Perhaps rough is too strong a word but Dougie hit the nail on the head. Thanks.

As an after thought you could probably overnight on the industrial area to the north of town just off the Grimsby road. Plenty of space there and not too far to walk into town.

peedee


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Are you on about the belvoir way ind site opposite Cordeaux high school?

Karl


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Yes, Couplands Caravans is on the edge. Think it is called the Fairfield Industrial estate. As I recall large areas at the back of it have tarmac roads but have not yet been fully developed so plenty of parking areas.

peedee


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

thanks for all the input PeeDee and thanks Snelly for looking into that for us.

I used to work on belvoir way at one of the factories down there. I am guessing it has grown since 87 but thinking back to then it wouldn't be a bad place to overnight?

cheers
Karl


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

peejay said:


> Hi;
> 
> The other one at West view is still open afaik. I could enter it into the database unless you want to do it peedee?
> 
> ...


I have added West View Pete. Perhaps you would like to add a review. The CL at South Elkington is about the closest but there are no hardstandings. There is also a CS on the B1200 about 2.5 miles from Louth on the way to Manby but no idea what it is like.

peedee


----------

